# curinga ou coringa (PT do Brasil)



## evora

Olá a todo(a)s! 

Eu que sou Portuguesa, confesso que esta palavra me está a fazer muita confusão. Passo a citar dois excertos retirados de contextos/fontes diferentes (ambos sobre Saúde):

1) _“Há *medicamentos ‘coringa’* que podem ser usado para eventualidades e que podem ser industrializados, o que não impede a individualização”, (...)_
_2) *Os curingas do corpo humano*_


_Mas existem umas células especiais que funcionam como uma *peça curinga* nessa brincadeira. Imagine que alguém perca uma peça do quebra-cabeça e este fique incompleto. *A peça curinga* teria o poder de se transformar naquela que faltava para completar o jogo. No nosso organismo, as peças curingas são chamadas de células-tronco._

_
texto completo
_


Afinal, estamos a falar de quê?  
É alguma maneira de falar (uma metáfora)?
O correcto é coringa (com O) ou curinga (com U)?

Agradecia que me explicassem por outras palavras o que isto significa.​ 
Obrigada! 

Um abraço.


----------



## Macunaíma

"Coringa" é tudo aquilo que pode se transformar em qualquer coisa, ou passar a ter qualquer função. Vem de uma analogia com a carta do jogo de baralho - o coringa (the joker) - que pode ter qualquer valor, dependendo do jogo.


----------



## almufadado

Curinga (como soa) é o nosso "joker", "burro" e nalguns barralhos o "diabrete". 

Acho que é intenção é de dar o sentido de "fora do baralho", mas não me adianto mais.

O "coringa" é nome dado no Brasil ao personagem da DC comics, o "Joker".


----------



## Macunaíma

Não que dizer "fora do baralho". Coringa, nessa analogia, quer dizer "aquilo que pode se transformar no que a ocasião requeira". 

A associação com as células-troco evidencia isso: elas têm a capacidade de se transformar em qualquer tipo de tecido, daí serem "células coringa".


----------



## Guigo

Informando que o Houaiss registra as 2 formas: coringa & curinga; sendo "curinga", a preferencial.
O primeiro registro formal, na língua, data de 1899.

*Etimologia (Houaiss)
*segundo Nascentes, quimb. _kuringa_ 'matar'; para Nei Lopes, a acp. do quimb. _kuringa_ é 'fingir'; f.hist. 1899 _curinga_, a1951 _coringa._


----------



## almufadado

Ah ... tipo o jogo de cartas "Gin Rummy" em que o curinga vale qualquer carta!. Quanto à parte do corpo humano concordo consigo, Macunaima, pois de facto o prório texto diz isso.

Eu estava a referir-me ao primeiro "curinga" ... o do "medicamento coringa"

Em Portugal diz-se, pela positiva que "fora do baralho" é um item que *não segue o padrão mas se enquadra/encaixa em qualquer um.*
Pode ser depreciativo, (em analogia a jogos de exclusão) para dizer que não joga mais, o que penso eu não ser o caso.

Quanto a "curinga" ou "coringa" sempre vi escrito "curinga" até à chegada aqui a Gotham City do famoso outro.

Em certas _ervanárias_ existe um método de mistura de plantas medicinais, ditadas especificamente para o doente por um Homeopata.


----------



## Macunaíma

No Brasil também temos a expressão "carta fora do baralho", com que nos referimos àquilo que não conta mais, não tem mais importância, não participa das decisões, não se leva em consideração, etc.


----------



## Alandria

Curinga.

Eu dizia "Coringa" por hipercorreção e sempre me corrijiam...


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> Curinga.
> 
> Eu dizia "Coringa" por hipercorreção e sempre me corrijiam...


 
O meu Aurélio registra as duas formas e não menciona hipercorreção, nem tampouco fala de forma preferencial. No mais, _coringa_ é pronunciado igual a _curinga_, não?


----------



## almufadado

Depende ... se você for Brasileiro e do _Corinthians_ 

Para mim que sou Português leio igualzinho.


----------



## vf2000

Botando lenha na fogueira: 

MICHAELIS:

coringa
co.rin.ga
sf 1 Vela quadrangular à proa das barcaças. 2 Pequena vela triangular usada à proa das canoas de embono. 3 Moço de barcaça. 4 Pessoa feia e raquítica. Cf curinga.

*

curinga
cu.rin.ga
sm (quimbundo kurínga) 1 Carta que, em certos jogos, muda de valor, de acordo com a combinação que o jogador tem em mão; dunga. 2 gír Maioral, mandão. 3 Esp jogador versátil que atua em várias posições. 4 Teat Ator que interpreta várias personagens numa mesma peça.


----------



## Carfer

Devo dizer que não conhecia a palavra até há cerca de trinta anos, quando me foi '_apresentada_' nalguns textos brasileiros de informática, referindo-se à notação _*.*,_ em que _'*'_ indica  a parte do nome do ficheiro (arquivo) que é indiferente para a busca, que pode assumir qualquer valor, ou seja, uma aplicação do sentido genérico indicado por Macunaíma. Os * eram aí designados por curingas ou coringas.


----------



## vf2000

E qual o termo os irmãos europeus usam para expressar esta ideia (já sem acento) ???


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> E qual o termo os irmãos europeus usam para expressar esta ideia (já sem acento) ???


 
No domínio da informática, sempre usei o termo inglês (_joker_). No que toca aos jogos, a que nunca fui dado e por isso em larga medida desconheço, julgo que também se usa a palavra inglesa.


----------



## almufadado

Como a Microsoft resolveu o problema :

Para Portugal onde se usa "wildcards" / "jokers" para se referir a este conjunto de caracteres usados em procuras.


> (...) Introduza um ponto de interrogação (?) para fazer corresponder um único carácter no texto de procura ou introduza um asterisco (*) para fazer corresponder um número de caracteres. Por exemplo, s?m procura "som" e "sim"; t*m procura "tom" e "também".(...)



http://office.microsoft.com/pt-pt/project/HP051951732070.aspx


No Brasil os curiningas se instalaram nos sistemas de busca.



> (...) Digite um ponto de interrogação (?) como um caractere curinga representando um único caractere no texto de pesquisa ou digite um asterisco (*) como caractere curinga representando qualquer número de caracteres. Por exemplo, s?la encontra "sela" e "sala"; n*s encontra "nos" e "nossos".


http://office.microsoft.com/pt-br/visio/HP010182231046.aspx?pid=CH010522271046

And in English it seems it dropped the "wildcards" designation used since win95



> (...) Type a question mark (?) to match any single character in your search text, or type an asterisk (*) to match any number of characters. For example, s?t finds "sat" and "set"; s*d finds "sad" and "started."


----------



## Brazilian Girl

almufadado said:


> Depende ... se você for Brasileiro e do _Corinthians_
> 
> Para mim que sou Português leio igualzinho.


 

Hahaha!!! Boa, Almufadado! E olha que esta galera fala até do Curingão!! rs

Então, coringa, como disse Macunaima, é tudo aquilo que possa adaptar-se a qualquer função. Hoje em dia muitas empresas treinam os funcionários mais aptos para desempenhar várias funções, tratando-os por "coringas".


----------



## vf2000

Mas escreve com "u", não é? Curinga?


----------



## almufadado

Em portugês o raio do "o" que se lê ou "u", "ó", "ou" cria sempre estas confusões.

Em Portugal "coringa"/"Curinga" diz-se com "curador", "cura", "cozinha" "cobertor".

No entanto por vezes ouço dizer "cóbertor" e "cózinha" como em "sózinho" que tem acento para distinguir.

No Brasil ouvi "coringa" dito como "*co*po" (*có*po) ,"*cor*te" (*cór*te)  ou seja "córinga", como nos esportes ouço dizer "o "córintias" (corinthians) jogou bem" !

Em "curinga" não tem duvida, não.

Aliás "Portugal" em Portugal diz-se habitualmente "_pur_tugal".

E os os Brasileiros em geral dizem "*Pôr*tugal" que ... piada ... é/era/foi a forma certa de dizer pois vem de "Portucalense" dito "pôr".


----------



## Alandria

almufadado said:


> No Brasil ouvi "coringa" dito como "*co*po" (*có*po) ,"*cor*te" (*cór*te)  ou seja "córinga", como nos esportes ouço dizer "o "córintias" (corinthians) jogou bem" !



Essas vogais *pretônicas* *não* têm padrão de pronúncia no Brasil. "Coringa" pode admitir três pronúncias diferentes dependendo da região do Brasil. As pronúncias com "ô" fechado são preferidas no sudeste e no sul do país, já as pronúncias com "ó" aberto são as favoritas no nordeste. A com "u" é a preferida entre pessoas mais velhas.

Discutir sobre vogais pretônicas no Brasil é o mesmo que discutir sobre a pronúncia do ditongo "ei" (ex: leite) em Portugal, não há padrão.


----------



## vf2000

Desculpe discordar, mas "córinga" eu nunca ouvi.

Nem todo "o" é pronunciado como "ó" no Nordeste. Por aqui se diz "cUringa"
AXÉ!


----------



## coolbrowne

Ve(é)rdade ve(é)rdadeira oxente! 


vf2000 said:


> Nem todo "o" é pronunciado como "ó" no Nordeste. Por aqui se diz "cUringa"
> AXÉ!


_Apois_ também não se diz f*ó*go,  _né_ não?


----------



## vf2000

Se escreve com "u", sem chance de pronunciar "o" no Nordeste, seja da forma que for.
/Fôgo/ e /Fógos/

AXÉ!


----------

